# looking for a mechanic position



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

Anyone in the cedar city or st George area know of any openings for a heavy equipment or diesel mechanic? Planning on moving to cedar city very soon


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I know of one in SLC.


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

Yea seems there's plenty up that way but that's too far from cedar city but thanks


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't know of any but Wheeler is the Cat dealer in Cedar and Hurricane, you could try Color County Diesel in Cedar or Southwest Diesel in St George, also all of the major Construction companies have diesel mechanics, such as, Western Rock in Cedar and St George, Interstate Rock in Hurricane, Sun Rock in Cedar and St George, Quality Excavation in St George, Schmidt Construction in Cedar, just to mention a few of the top of my head, I would check all of those.

Oh there is Gilbert Development which is also related to CML which run the mines and Crusher Rental and Sales.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Spotnstalk said:


> Anyone in the cedar city or st George area know of any openings for a heavy equipment or diesel mechanic? Planning on moving to cedar city very soon


As luck would have it Western Rock is hiring a mechanic out of St. George.
https://career2.successfactors.eu/sfcareer/jobreqcareer?jobId=68629&company=CRH&username=


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank you. I have applied to that job already. It's 1 of the few I found on job sites


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

I hate looking at crap on the web. So much easier to just walk in and talk to employers face to face


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Spotnstalk said:


> I hate looking at crap on the web. So much easier to just walk in and talk to employers face to face


A lot of hiring managers feel the same way. Don't be scared to apply online and go hand a resume in person.


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

I plan on it but at the moment I'm 1300 miles away so stuck with the web for now


----------

